# Wie Festplatte leer machen, das man später die Daten nicht wieder herstellen kann?



## BautznerSnef (22. Mai 2009)

*Wie Festplatte leer machen, das man später die Daten nicht wieder herstellen kann?*

Hallo,

ein Bekannter von mir möchte seinen Rechner verkaufen, weiß aber nicht wie man die Festplatte so löscht, das der nächste die Daten _nicht_ wieder herstellen kann. Ich würde sagen das es bereits ausreicht wenn man die Platte komplett formatiert, alle Partitionen löscht. Dann zeigts ja dann "Fabrikneu" an, oder?

zu verkaufender Computer

AMD 64 X2 6400+ BE 3,2 GHz (ca. 3 Monate alt) 
PowerColor Radeon HD4850 PCS+ 1 GB (ca. 6 Monate alt) 
3 GB DDR2 800 (verschiedenes) 
Biostar AM2 Mainboard
Sharkoon Revenge Gehäuse
NT Sharkoon
HDD's ka
24" LCD gebraucht
Logitech Tastatur, Maus

Alles zusammen 500 Euro's


Danke im voraus

mfg Senf


----------



## fadade (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Festplatte leer machen, das man später die Daten nicht wieder herstellen kann?*

Formatieren reicht soo nicht aus.
Dafür bietet z.B. Google  spezielle Formatierungstools an.
Er könnte aber auch die Festplatte an einem anderen PC anschließen und dann mit dem Eraser oder dem CCleaner das Wiederholte löschen und überschreiben durchführen...
CCleaner: Einstellungen - Einstellungen -Sicheres Löschen: Sicheres Löschen Gutmann (dauert aber extrem(!) lange; NSA oder DoD sollten auch reichen.)


----------



## OctoCore (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Festplatte leer machen, das man später die Daten nicht wieder herstellen kann?*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen das es bereits ausreicht wenn man die Platte komplett formatiert, alle Partitionen löscht. Dann zeigts ja dann "Fabrikneu" an, oder?



Formatieren reicht schon aus, obwohl immer wieder gerne das Gegenteil verbreitet wird, nur eben nicht die "Schnellformatierung" (oder /Q-Parameter bei Formatieren über die Kommandozeile). 
Mit *Diskpart* geht es auch, am besten von einer gebooteten Bart-PE-CD oder einer Vista-Install-DVD. Das putzt komplette Platten, ist aber ziemlich gnadenlos. Es fragt nicht "Sind Sie sicher?". Wenn man die falsche Platte erwischt, ist alles zu spät.

Es dauert ohnehin schon lange genug bei einer großen Platte, die diversen, unnötigen Sicherheits-Plattenputzer brauchen natürlich ein Vielfaches der Zeit. Sie schaden aber auch nicht. 
Ob die leeren Partitionen auch gelöscht werden müssen, na ja, das ist ein netter Service, der dem Käufer Arbeit erspart.


----------



## riedochs (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Festplatte leer machen, das man später die Daten nicht wieder herstellen kann?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Formatieren reicht schon aus, obwohl immer wieder gerne das Gegenteil verbreitet wird, nur eben nicht die "Schnellformatierung" (oder /Q-Parameter bei Formatieren über die Kommandozeile).



Der einzige Unterschied zwischen Quckformat und vollstaendigem Formatieren ist nur das beim normalen Formatieren auch die Oberflaeche der Festplatte auf defekte Sektoren geprueft wird. Die ct hat das schon zu genuege bewiesen das Daten durch einfache formatieren nicht von der Festplatte geloescht werden das im Endeffekt nur der MBR, bzw die FAT neu geschrieben wird.

Wiederherstellbar sind beide sehr schnell. Ich nutze fuers sichere Loeschen immer den CBL Datenschredder, funktioniert schoen einfach.


----------



## mich (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Festplatte leer machen, das man später die Daten nicht wieder herstellen kann?*

Wenn du keine Programme benutzen willst bzw. keinen andren PC hast einfach allles Löschen dann die ganze Festplatte mit irgendnem Schrott wieder vollmachen dann Formatieren


----------



## riedochs (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Festplatte leer machen, das man später die Daten nicht wieder herstellen kann?*



mich schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Programme benutzen willst bzw. keinen andren PC hast einfach allles Löschen dann die ganze Festplatte mit irgendnem Schrott wieder vollmachen dann Formatieren



Immer noch mitunter wiederherstellbar. Empfohlen ist mehrfaches ueberschreiben mit abwechselnden Bitmustern. Nicht umsonst lasse ich alle Festplatten vor dem je nach Daten entweder mit 17 Durchgaengen ueberschreiben oder mit 35 Durchgaengen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Festplatte leer machen, das man später die Daten nicht wieder herstellen kann?*

O&O Software - O&O SafeErase 3
O&O SafeErase. Mit dem klappt es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## mich (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Festplatte leer machen, das man später die Daten nicht wieder herstellen kann?*

Wenn die Daten nach mehrmaligem Überschreiben noch lesbar sind wieso machen sich das die Festplattenhersteller dann nich zu nutze und könnten dann die fünffache oder zehnfache Speicherkapazität anbieten...


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Festplatte leer machen, das man später die Daten nicht wieder herstellen kann?*

Zwischen lesbar und wiederherstellbar ist ein "kleiner" Unterschied.


----------



## mich (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Festplatte leer machen, das man später die Daten nicht wieder herstellen kann?*

aber sie könnten wiederhergestellt werden also praktisch als Speicher für wenig verwendte Daten benutzt werden


----------



## riedochs (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Festplatte leer machen, das man später die Daten nicht wieder herstellen kann?*



mich schrieb:


> Wenn die Daten nach mehrmaligem Überschreiben noch lesbar sind wieso machen sich das die Festplattenhersteller dann nich zu nutze und könnten dann die fünffache oder zehnfache Speicherkapazität anbieten...



Wiederherstellbar und einfach lesbar sind 2 verschiedene paar Schuhe. Du solltest dich mal mit dem Thema Datenrettung und deren Moeglichkeiten beschaeftigen. Ist im uebrigen sehr interessant und man sieht was heute alles moeglich ist.


----------



## aurionkratos (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Festplatte leer machen, das man später die Daten nicht wieder herstellen kann?*

Unter Windows würde ich das kostenlose Programm Ereaser empfehlen. Unterstützt alle guten Überschreib-Mechanismen.


----------



## OctoCore (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Festplatte leer machen, das man später die Daten nicht wieder herstellen kann?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Der einzige Unterschied zwischen Quckformat und vollstaendigem Formatieren ist nur das beim normalen Formatieren auch die Oberflaeche der Festplatte auf defekte Sektoren geprueft wird. Die ct hat das schon zu genuege bewiesen das Daten durch einfache formatieren nicht von der Festplatte geloescht werden das im Endeffekt nur der MBR, bzw die FAT neu geschrieben wird.



Das ist der Fall beim Quickformat. Und du hast völlig recht: Der Unterschied zwischen "vollständig" und "schnell" ist die Überprüfung der Plattenoberfläche. Und die Prüfung erfolgt dadurch, dass die Sektoren *überschrieben* werden (und damit auch der alte Inhalt), um anschließend wieder eingelesen zu werden. Klappt das nicht, wird der Sektor als defekt markiert. 
Nebenbei: Ich sauge mir das nicht aus den Fingern. Ich würde es nicht behaupten, wen ich es nicht selbst überprüft hätte (mit den Formatroutinen von XP und Vista). Alles wurde ordentlich genullt. 
Ich behaupte aber nicht, das es für jedes BS/Dateisystem unter der Sonne allgemeingültig ist.
Normalerweise empfehle ich aber auch *diskpart* mit "clean all" oder eine Linux-Boot-CD, um davon alle Sektoren mit *dd *überschreiben zu lassen. Das ist ein Aufwasch und man muss sich nicht um Partitionen oder RAID-Kennungen auf der Platte kümmern.



riedochs schrieb:


> Empfohlen ist mehrfaches ueberschreiben mit abwechselnden Bitmustern. Nicht umsonst lasse ich alle Festplatten vor dem je nach Daten entweder mit 17 Durchgaengen ueberschreiben oder mit 35 Durchgaengen.



Nicht umsonst, aber vergebens. Kostet jede Menge Zeit und bringt nicht mehr als ein einzelner Durchgang. Das hat die c't allerdings bewiesen.
Einmaliges Überschreiben aller Sektoren einer Platte und anschließendes Einreichen der Platte bei einem der großen Datenretter mit der Bitte zur Wiederherstellung. War nicht möglich.
Die üblichen Empfehlungen zum xmaligen Überschreiben mit wechselnden Bitmustern existieren schon seit Jahrzehnten und die physikalischen Erklärungen, die immer gerne als Grund dafür genannt werden, mögen noch auf eine 20MB-Platte mit MFM oder RLL zutreffen, aber seit damals haben sich die Aufzeichnungsverfahren auf Platten fast so stark verändert wie der Sprung von Keilschrift auf Lehmtafeln zum modernen Offsetdruck. Abgesehen davon hatte auch damals schon ein potentieller Hobbyhacker keine Chance, die Daten wieder herzustellen. Dafür ist es einfach zu aufwändig, vom benötigten Equipment mal ganz abgesehen.

Wer sich heutzutage trotzdem das stundenlange Überschreiben antun möchte, braucht wohl das leicht subversive Gefühl, dass BND, NSA, CIA, BKA, KGB und C&A nie an die Daten herankommen können, obwohl sie an den banalen Platten-Inhalten der meisten dieser "Super-Security-Eraser"-Nutzer mit Sicherheit nicht im geringsten interessiert sind. Aber man weiß ja nie.


----------



## riedochs (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Festplatte leer machen, das man später die Daten nicht wieder herstellen kann?*

Formatierte Festplatten sind kein Problem. Die sind heute in der Lage Festplatten mit Wasser- und Brandschaden wieder herzustellen.

Ansonsten verweise ich mal auf die BITCOM: Leitfaden zum Sicheren Datenlöschen (Daten-Management: Sicheres Datenlschen) - BITKOM

Lese dir den dort verlinkten Leitfaden mal durch.


----------



## OctoCore (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Festplatte leer machen, das man später die Daten nicht wieder herstellen kann?*

Wie schon erwähnt, einmal überschriebene Festplattensektoren konnten sie nicht wieder herstellen. Von welchem Programm oder Befehl sie überschrieben werden, spielt keine Rolle. Und sogar wenn, na und? Natürlich, dann schicken Scharen von Gebrauchtplattenkäufern ihre Beute an die Restauratoren und hoffen auf den großen wichtigen Datenfund. Lohnt sich bestimmt bei den Gebühren.
Wasser und Brandschäden sind eine ganz andere Baustelle. Das kann man schon recht lange. Da wurden die Sektoren auch nicht überschrieben.

Den Text kenne ich. Genau auf diese Art der Erklärungen habe ich mich bezogen. 
In vielen Firmen und Behörden gibt es Vorschriften, wie Datenträger zu löschen sind. Ich habe selbst schon so manche alte Festplatte mit den erwähnten Verfahren gelöscht. Dann kann einem wirklich niemand was wegen mangelnder Datensicherheit nachsagen. Das hat aber nichts nichts mit realem Nutzen zu tun und schon gar nichts mit privaten Anwendern.

Ansonsten soll es jeder so machen, wie er sich am wohlsten dabei fühlt. Schadet nicht, allerdings dauert das einfache Überschreiben einer 1TB-Platte bei einer angenommenen Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit von 100 MB/s schon fast 3 Stunden und das ist schon viel zu großzügig gerechnet. Bei mehrfacher Beschreibung der Sektoren steigt die Zeit steil an. Alte Platten sind natürlich kleiner, aber auch meist viel langsamer. Na dann viel Spaß!


----------



## derLordselbst (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Festplatte leer machen, das man später die Daten nicht wieder herstellen kann?*

Neben den technischen Fragen geht es auch um das seelische Wohlbefinden:

Wenn ich beruflich genutzte Festplatten lösche, auf denen Daten sind, die unternehmenskritisch sind oder zu gravierenden Datenschutzverletzungen führen könnten, überschreibe ich wirklich mindestens siebenmal. Das mag übertrieben sein, ist aber sehr beruhigend. Allerdings habe ich immer einen Rechner irgendwo rumstehen, der das in Ruhe erledigen kann ohne 2 oder 3 Tage als Arbeitsplatz auszufallen.

Privat überschreibe ich wirklich Persönliches vor dem Verabschieden von der Festplatte mit Eraser. Der Rest wird dann im Komplettwaschgang nur einmal überschrieben.


Wenn ein Rechner komplett geplättet werden soll, nutze ich die hier:

DBAN Download | Darik's Boot And Nuke
(sollte man aber vorsichtig mit sein, wenn man im gleichen Rechner Daten behalten möchte, dann lieber mal einen Stecker ziehen, als aus Versehen die falsche Festplatte zu überschreiben)

Ansonsten wird die Festplatte über USB-Adapter angeschlossen und mit Eraser bearbeitet (nur unter Windows XP getestet!). Da kann man auch genau einstellen, wie sicher man es haben möchte. Nett ist auch die Option zum sicheren Verschieben bei einzelnen Dateien, die den alten Speicherort überschreibt:

Eraser - Download - CHIP Online


Ganz eindeutig ist übrigens die Datensicherheitsfrage bei USB-Sticks: Ein sicheres Löschen kann durch einmaliges komplettes Überschreiben erreicht werden. Da keine Magnetspuren bleiben können, ist eine neu befüllte Speicherzelle sicher gelöscht. Komplett muss es sein, da beim Neubeschreiben immer wieder andere Sektoren gefüllt werden, um die Langlebigkeit zu verbessern.


----------



## riedochs (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Festplatte leer machen, das man später die Daten nicht wieder herstellen kann?*

Ich lösche meine Festplatten auch privat gründlich. Ich habe durchaus auch wichitge private Daten auf den Platten, das geht keinen was an.

Oktocore: Ein wenig gereizt?


----------



## OctoCore (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Festplatte leer machen, das man später die Daten nicht wieder herstellen kann?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Ich lösche meine Festplatten auch privat gründlich. Ich habe durchaus auch wichitge private Daten auf den Platten, das geht keinen was an.
> 
> Oktocore: Ein wenig gereizt?



Nö, wieso? Fehlen dir irgendwelche Ironie-Tags?
Im Gegenteil, eher erheitert.
Ich lösche meine Daten auch gründlich, unter XP auch mit dem erwähnten Eraser (zumindest Einzeldateien und dann natürlich nur per 1-Pass-Random). Leider funktioniert dessen Shellerweiturung nicht unter dem Vista64-Explorer.

Es gibt aber schon genug Esoterik im PC-Bereich, mindestens soviel wie im HiFi-Sektor. Aber wer nicht sicher ist, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, solls eben machen.

Kurz mal offtopic - Als Sicherheitskonzept ist das ziemlich arm, denn sogar wenn es was nutzen sollte, dann schützt es nur gegen die üblichen dubiosen Drei-Buchstaben-Organisationen. Ein Privatmensch wird kaum die nötigen Kosten tragen wollen oder sich wahrscheinlicher kaum für den Inhalt der Platten interessieren. Aber jeder Depp, der in die Wohnung einsteigt und neben Fernseher und Stereoanlage auch den PC mitgehen lässt, kann sich an den Daten ergötzen. Wenn, dann sollte man auch konsequent sein und grundsätzlich seine Platten verschlüsseln.


----------



## NixBlick (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Festplatte leer machen, das man später die Daten nicht wieder herstellen kann?*



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Neben den technischen Fragen geht es auch um das seelische Wohlbefinden:
> 
> Wenn ich beruflich genutzte Festplatten lösche, auf denen Daten sind, die unternehmenskritisch sind oder zu gravierenden Datenschutzverletzungen führen könnten, überschreibe ich wirklich mindestens siebenmal. Das mag übertrieben sein, ist aber sehr beruhigend.


Warum sind die Daten nicht gleich verschlüsselt?


----------



## mofo45 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Festplatte leer machen, das man später die Daten nicht wieder herstellen kann?*

lade dir doch die kostenlose version von O&O Unerase runter
Klick hier


----------



## derLordselbst (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Festplatte leer machen, das man später die Daten nicht wieder herstellen kann?*



NixBlick schrieb:


> Warum sind die Daten nicht gleich verschlüsselt?



Natürlich arbeiten wir mit Benutzerrechten über Gruppenrichtlinien, sicheren Passwörtern (von mir verordnet^^^), Truecrypt-Containern für besondere Interna und internen E-Mail-Verkehr über VPN.

Andererseits sind wir auf Warenwirtschaftssysteme, Diagnostiksoftware und Ähnliches angewiesen, die wir nicht mal eben selbst schnitzen können.

Wenn Du mir nur als Beispiel ein Warenwirtschaftssystem empfehlen könntest, dass zur Laufzeit perfekt verschlüsselt?

Allerdings sollte es bis zu 100 Mitarbeiter skalieren (wir wachsen gerade schnell...), ein frei konfigurierbares CRM-Modul haben, auf einen SQL-Server basieren, um individuelle Auswertungen zu ermöglichen, einen Offline-Nutzungsmöglichkeit für Außendienstler haben und, nicht zu vergessen, unter 30.000 Euronen in der Basis-Version kosten, inklusive Anpassung.

Dazu kommt eben noch unentbehrliche Software, die ganz ohne explizite Zugriffsrechte auskommt...

Nixblick: Da fehlt Dir leider noch etwas der Blick auf die Software-Realität.^^


----------



## riedochs (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Festplatte leer machen, das man später die Daten nicht wieder herstellen kann?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Wenn, dann sollte man auch konsequent sein und grundsätzlich seine Platten verschlüsseln.



Wer sagt da sich das nicht tue?


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Festplatte leer machen, das man später die Daten nicht wieder herstellen kann?*

Ich würde sowieso davon abraten, mit entsprechenden Progammen, die HD mehr als drei mal zu überschreiben. 
Ich wollte mal bei einem alten Rechner die HD 32mal überschreiben und habe ihn dann am zweiten Tag abgeschaltet und das OS installiert. Hochgerechnet hätte es 1,5 Wochen gedauert.


----------



## Axim (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Festplatte leer machen, das man später die Daten nicht wieder herstellen kann?*

KillDisk

oder

Low Level Format

einfach mal googlen


----------



## OctoCore (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Festplatte leer machen, das man später die Daten nicht wieder herstellen kann?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Wer sagt da sich das nicht tue?



Hand aufs Herz und ehrlich: Tust du's? 



Fadi schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal bei einem alten Rechner die HD 32mal überschreiben und habe ihn dann am zweiten Tag abgeschaltet und das OS installiert. Hochgerechnet hätte es 1,5 Wochen gedauert.




So sieht's aus.
Ich hab's immer so gemacht: Man sucht man sich ein Plätzchen im Keller, startet die Sache und schaut nach ein paar Tagen mal vorbei, um zu sehen, wie weit die Platten sind.


----------



## NixBlick (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Festplatte leer machen, das man später die Daten nicht wieder herstellen kann?*



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Natürlich arbeiten wir mit Benutzerrechten über Gruppenrichtlinien, sicheren Passwörtern (von mir verordnet^^^), Truecrypt-Containern für besondere Interna und internen E-Mail-Verkehr über VPN.


Mal nebenbei, hab mal in einer Firma Praktikum gemacht die hatten sichere Passwörter aber laufend mussten Passwörter zurück gesetzt werden weil die die Passwörter nicht behalten konnten ist das bei euch auch so?


> Andererseits sind wir auf Warenwirtschaftssysteme, Diagnostiksoftware und Ähnliches angewiesen, die wir nicht mal eben selbst schnitzen können.
> 
> Wenn Du mir nur als Beispiel ein Warenwirtschaftssystem empfehlen könntest, dass zur Laufzeit perfekt verschlüsselt?
> 
> ...


 Und wenn man z.B. mit True Crypt die einzelnen System von Grund verschlüsselt ist es nicht gegeben? Da wird doch nur einmal beim Start ein Passwort verlangt. Anschließen ist es doch egal was dann mit/auf dem OS oder der HDD passiert?


> Nixblick: Da fehlt Dir leider noch etwas der Blick auf die Software-Realität.^^


Ja, hab mich halt noch nie wirklich damit auseinander gesetzt mit Verschlüsselung in Betriebs Netzwerken und der Verschlüsselung an sich(nur ein bisschen).^^ Deswegen ja auch die Fragestellung warum nicht verschlüsselt. 
Wenn man etwas nicht kennt stellt man sich das entweder leichter oder schwerer vor, selten genauso wie es ist


----------



## derLordselbst (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Festplatte leer machen, das man später die Daten nicht wieder herstellen kann?*

Die Passwörter werden nur selten vergessen, weil sie  auf den Anfangsbuchstaben eines Satzes beruhen+Sonderzeichen. Natürlich mit Groß- und Kleinschreibung.
Die Sätze erfinde ich und sie sind immer ironisch und schräg. Erstaunlicherweise werden sie so behalten. 

Truecrypt hat einen Riesennachteil: Es ermöglicht nur den Zugriff von jeweils einen Benutzer. Das ist sicher, schützt vor korrupten Dateien, erfüllt aber viele Anforderungen in der Praxis nicht.

@NixBlick: Entschuldige übrigens, dass ich bei Deiner Nachfrage etwas ironisch geantwortet habe, aber das Thema Sicherheit, welche Software-Lösung für welchen Zweck und wieviel Geld dafür in die Hand zu nehmen ist, hat mich schon viel Nerven gekostet. Es ist zwar toll eine neue Firma mit aufzubauen, manchmal aber etwas anstrengend, wenn man der Einzige ist, der etwas Ahnung von EDV hat.


----------



## riedochs (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Festplatte leer machen, das man später die Daten nicht wieder herstellen kann?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Hand aufs Herz und ehrlich: Tust du's?



Meistens ja.


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Festplatte leer machen, das man später die Daten nicht wieder herstellen kann?*

Ihr seit spitze,

danke leute, ich geb dann die Info's weiter!

Ist einer am PC interessiert?


mfg Senf


----------



## riedochs (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Festplatte leer machen, das man später die Daten nicht wieder herstellen kann?*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Ihr seit spitze,
> 
> danke leute, ich geb dann die Info's weiter!
> 
> ...



Ich nicht, hab hier grad selbst einiges zu Verkaufen an PC's und CPU/Mainboards


----------

